# URGENT!! Please :'(



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Got up this morning & Fang has myxomatosis, he has a lesion over his tight eye. Waiting for vet to open at 9 so I can get him in. Fang had his myxi jab (not myx/RHD combi) on Monday so I'm hoping, so, so hoping, this is a reaction to the vaccination, nothing more. I can't bear to go through losing another. Crying while I type this


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I know virtually nothing about rabbit health but I didnt want to read and leave, sending (((hugs))) to you and healing thoughts to Fang xx


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG VIRGE! please tell me its not true! :'(


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

It's true Jamie :'(


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh my God. Everybody's nightmare. Try and stay calm (stupid I know).

Last year, at our centre, two vaccinated buns got a milder dose of myxi, as did one that had been adopted. With careful nursing, they all returned to full health, so it's not automatically a death sentence in a vaccinated rabbit.

We've never seen this as a vaccination reaction, but that doesn't meant to say it doesn't happen. See what the vet says, then get back on here when you can. It might even be something localised.

B3ernie and others will be able to support and advise you. All I'd say is aim to keep bun in absolute optimum health, with exemplary diet, and don't give up.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

what did the vet say?


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Hoping your little one will be better soon and its a mild reaction to the inoculation.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Summersky said:


> Oh my God. Everybody's nightmare. Try and stay calm (stupid I know).
> 
> Last year, at our centre, two vaccinated buns got a milder dose of myxi, as did one that had been adopted. With careful nursing, they all returned to full health, so it's not automatically a death sentence in a vaccinated rabbit.
> 
> ...


Thankyou, it's because we lost our boy Prince, despite him being vaccinated, that we're so upset. He already had health issues & had 'died' for a few seconds while under anaesthetic, so we think he was immunocompromised which made it hard fro him to fight it despite the care he got.



MrRustyRead said:


> what did the vet say?


He's going in at 11, going to ask for the works for him, antibiotics, Critical Care, whatever he needs. I can't lose him. Mark is beside himself


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ninjayau said:


> Don't want to sound mean but this is what happens when you don't wash your rabbit with Exner Petguard. Washing rabbit keeps rabbit clean from fleas, and Exner Petguard prevents fleas biting your rabbit. Isn't this disease given by fleas? Oh well.


Oh well?
Your opinion is neither wanted nor needed, seeing as you were the one saying you weren't even going to bother vaccinating


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

I know nothing, but had to send virtual hugs and tell you I'm wishing I could will your bub well. Crossing everything.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Please ignore all "troll" like messages hun! I hope too it is just a reaction! But I have no experience of this so I am just going to send a crate of luck and a waggon full of hugs!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Oh well?
> Your opinion is neither wanted nor needed, seeing as you were the one saying you weren't even going to bother vaccinating


The post in question has been deleted. Unwarranted and advertising their product.

I do hope your poor little bunny recovers. It is a horrible disease that was man made and nothing to do with fleas.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

oh no i hun i really hope bunny will be ok ((((hugs)))) i wont be back now until tonight but i'll check back when im home and pray for the best xxx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh no! I'm so shocked to read this, and am sending you lots of love!! I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling  I hope it's just a reaction and that Fang recovers- I'll be thinking of you xXx


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Fingers all crossed here, really, really hope it's not nearly as bad as you think. ((((hugs)))) and best wishes on their way to you xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

[HUGS]

Hopefully this is just a reaction hun, are his genitals swollen at all?
This is every rabbit owners worst nightmare, BUT try to stay positive (I know easier said than done) he was vaccinated very recently so IF it is the dreaded M he will have started to rebuild his immune system so so should only have a very mild nodular form....

I'll wait until you get back from the vets before I say anymore


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Thankyou everyone, I have done a little thread for him, he's a strong boy & we will do our best to get him through this xx


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

oh no how awful  i really hope you bun recovers sending vibes his way and hugs yours!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Whoever that troll is they need to get a life. How dare they use this as a time for self advertisment. Show some respect!


----------



## MegrezBC (Jul 13, 2012)

Poor baby Fang, hope he pulls through it, got all my fingers and toes crossed! Can't believe there's people on here who will troll you at a time like this, hope karma hits them hard..


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Got up this morning & Fang has myxomatosis, he has a lesion over his tight eye. Waiting for vet to open at 9 so I can get him in. Fang had his myxi jab (not myx/RHD combi) on Monday so I'm hoping, so, so hoping, this is a reaction to the vaccination, nothing more. I can't bear to go through losing another. Crying while I type this


Really hoping the little guy is OK and will be better soon x


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry! I really hope he recovers! :'(


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh hun, so so sorry to read this, deperately hope all is going well for you & bun at the moment as can completely empathise with scary health issues & vet trips. Sending luck, update us soon x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi,

Just wondered how Fang is doing? Hopefully he is still eating and lively.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

I've heard from SS today, Fang is still doing well 
Still no change but he isn't getting worse so that's hopeful


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

We are all hoping for you


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

This morning Fang headbutted my hands  this is his was of seeking attention, so it's a good sign no change with his pustules, but still no more have come up, which is good & he's eating drinking & pooping normally (apologies to those eating breakfast). Still a long way to go, but he's fighting every inch of the way, bless him


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

That is great news so far!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

Will he be immune, if he recovers? Will he be a carrier, and will you have to reimmunise any others, to feel safer?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> This morning Fang headbutted my hands  this is his was of seeking attention, so it's a good sign no change with his pustules, but still no more have come up, which is good & he's eating drinking & pooping normally (apologies to those eating breakfast). Still a long way to go, but he's fighting every inch of the way, bless him


That's awesome news  Can I ask was he vaccinated with the combi or is he still on the single?



househens said:


> Will he be immune, if he recovers? Will he be a carrier, and will you have to reimmunise any others, to feel safer?


No he won't be immune, nor a carrier but he could be more susceptible to myxi so his vacc's will need to be kept up to date, and as SS had only just vaccinated her rabbits the others won't need re-vaccinating.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> That's awesome news  Can I ask was he vaccinated with the combi or is he still on the single?


He had the single, Sam & Del are both on the combi now, Sam was done early summer, Del was done same time as Fang.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> He had the single, Sam & Del are both on the combi now, Sam was done early summer, Del was done same time as Fang.


Well that might be good then, I was just going to say if it was the combi then make sure your vet reports it back to the manufacturers but as it's the single there is no need.

I hope he gets through this, as he isn't getting worse that is a positive sign, hopefully the nodules will just fall off and he will get back to normal.

How is the rest of the swelling doing?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Well that might be good then, I was just going to say if it was the combi then make sure your vet reports it back to the manufacturers but as it's the single there is no need.
> 
> I hope he gets through this, as he isn't getting worse that is a positive sign, hopefully the nodules will just fall off and he will get back to normal.
> 
> How is the rest of the swelling doing?


Vet said we can expect scabbing before they fall off & that it might be pretty gruesome but that this is normal. His man bits are still slightly swollen & red, above his right eye is by far the worst though, it looks really sore, but he's leaving it alone. His left eye is still red rimmed but looking slightly better today. I'm feeling more positive today, he's full of mischief, more like himself


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hoping its a good sign, and he is on his way to recovery.


----------

